# Hard lumps inside Udder



## LBFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a first freshener doe, 1/2 Alpine and 1/2 Saanen. She had twins Feb 1st. She has a nice udder and teats for a 1st freshener.  I separate the kids at night and milk her in the morning. Her udder appears full, looks like I should be getting a quart and a half or so but I only get about one pint of milk from her during milking. She has rock hard lumps inside her udder, seems like two or three per side, the largest being a little smaller than baseball size. Other than the hard things in her udder, she seems otherwise healthy, kids growing very well, no stringies or blood in her milk. The udder itself is not hard and is not hot, she's eating well, acting fine. Can anyone tell me what this is? Will it go away, is there anything I can do for it?


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you ever tested for CL? It almost sounds like internal Caseous Lymphadenitus.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 4, 2013)

She may be CAE positive, so testing her for that would be a good idea.  You could also try some warm compresses and peppermint oil and see if that helps, or she may just not be letting down for you.  In that case, do lots of udder massage when you milk and see if that triggers let down.


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 4, 2013)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> She may be CAE positive, so testing her for that would be a good idea.  You could also try some warm compresses and peppermint oil and see if that helps, or she may just not be letting down for you.  In that case, do lots of udder massage when you milk and see if that triggers let down.


I was also thinking maybe CAE. I had a friend whose goat had lumps in her udder from internal CL (even CAE negative)  so that's why I mentioned it first.


----------

